# Is there any fulfillment PODs that offer dye sublimation t shirts?



## sofakinggood (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi Guys

just wondering if anyone knows of a POD company that can do dye sublimation printing?

cheers

A


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think nodbod.com does dye sublimation printing.


----------

